# An Esoteric Presentation On Electric Bikes In India



## umurali2000 (May 3, 2010)

"Just like food and water, personnel mobility is a necessity of human existence
Poor and developing nations like India depend largely on I/C engine for 2wheeler for the mobility of it's working n middle class .As a result of this India has emerged as the largest manufacturer of 2 W bikes/scooters in the world (even over taking china-incidentally 12 provinces of china has banned the use of I/c engine)

Basically I/C engine vehicle offers convenience, low cost; range also does not require grid power, the fall out of this

a) Many players have emerged as manufacturers

b) Created well established service net work

c) Development of component suppliers

d) Created skill jobs locally

The negatives:-

a) Energy conversion in I/C engines is only 20% on calorific value

b) Spews large quantities of carbon di oxide an environment threat

c) Huge noise pollution

d) Under dense city traffic wastage of fuel at signals due to idling

The futility of depending on "Fossil Fuels" has been an impetus to look for alternate solutions and energy.


On the solution side a paradigm shift towards usage of electric vehicle/ battery operated transport mechanism is on the horizon, this has brought about a lot of R&D work and demonstrable benefits (more of it later), on the energy side Renewable energy like wind, solar etc are making inroads into the established methods of power generation with evident benefits of green energy.

Hence the alternate to personnel transport could be an electrically powered vehicle

The main constraints associated with E-Bike/Scooters are

Cost along with battery
Range
Inconvenience
After sale service
Power requirements

Dwelling on each of the above issues

a. Cost: - If battery cost is separated from purchase it makes it very economical and attractive to the owner, by adopting a scheme of "Subscription Battery Exchange Program" the owner buys only the vehicle and no battery.

b. Range: - The improved battery design and the changes in the battery electrode like” lithium" it is established that the range can be over 100KMs per charge (this is a tested proposition).

c. Convenience- The fast charging of batteries upto80% in half an hour reduces the earlier inconvenience of waiting for the battery to be charged for 8-10hrs in the case of Lead Acid Batteries.

d. Servicing: - The existing skills of mechanics/auto electrician can be honed suitably.

e. Power requirement for charging :- Regular breakdown and erratic grid power does not augur well could be a crippling factor , fortunately the power requirements for charging batteries of vehicles are not huge to have a dampening effect.

Here it may be noted that the Government of India has announced under the "JNTU Solar mission" and is worth looking briefly

a. Offers generation of power locally to meet the nearby requirements

b. All public sector offices and factories have to generate power through SPV using the space available rooftops ,sideways etc

c. All multi and big stores have to generate power thru SPV

d. Public places like Railway stations, Airports, ports, cinema halls and many more have to generate power using the SPV route

e. Big industries have to follow as above
All these installations costs money and the government has announced attractive incentives, custom duty concessions as also setoff on capital expenses, these policy changes are very welcome and will spur generation.

Now the scheme briefly

1. Customer buys only the bike/scooter.

2. Enters into an agreement for subscription based battery exchange program ,has the following options

a. To purchase pre determined kilometers( say 500Kms)

b. Has an option on post paid depending on the used KMs.

c. Purchases high value KMs at prevailing rates and uses till it is exhausted

Charging stations

It is proposed to set up charging facilities at strategic locations in city like parks , parking areas, Railway stations, Airports, Multistoried buildings, malls etc here the batteries are charged for 30-45 minutes when 80% of charge is restored to the battery , for long distances battery swap stations are established for the battery to be changed quickly so that the journey is not interrupted
Additionally when the customer becomes a subscriber of this scheme he is given a smart card which allows the following facility

1. An RF id based authorizes network access preventing electricity theft.

2. Automatic SMS text warns the driver of events/issues such as charge completion etc

3. Real-time remote control monitor.

4. 24/7 network support

5. Power is energized only when the card is swiped for the charger door to open , similarly swipe to remove/ disconnect confirming the utilized time/power.

6. Over charging/ undercharging at station

7. Integrated RD Id recognizes n identifies charge point network and authorization.

8. Indicates the grid power availability at various points to help customer the choice of charging place as also the free charger availability along with the time of availability as this would avoid disappointment and waste of time, waiting etc.

9. Additionally thru GPs network get direction/ make known the various charger points enroot


Many other features can be built in on similar lines of mobile phones

Of course this would require additional support from

Government to offer incentives on purchase of electric bikes,
Major institutions to reimburse partial cost of vehicle/ battery - variable pay of techies to be linked to purchase of e-bike, and so on.
Manufacturing units which normally provide parking facilities for vehicles/bikes to provide charging facilities also security and possibly deduction from the salaries of employees using the power for charging the batteries.
Malls like Big Bazzar to provide charger installation facility and security thereof.
Railway Station and Air ports , and other public places to come forward to provide similar facilities and security.
All this calls for finance, engineering support and monitoring the scheme( which would be a humongous task ) additionally the benefits of carbon credit will add up to the financial benefits/gain ( though of course the choice of battery lithium needs investigation)

Source: EV Forums


----------

